# Hillview Trevelyan/Bridgeford Ferryman RID Stallions



## bumblebee_ (26 July 2009)

Has anyone out there had any foals by either of these two stallions? What height did they turn out to be and what kind of mares where they from? sorry I'm trying to work out which stallion would be the best one for my mare!!! (I'm a first timer too)


----------



## EmmieF (26 July 2009)

nope but my boy is by Bridgeford Stockbroker - bred by the same person as Ferryman?

Useless piece of info really LOL


----------



## irishdraught (26 July 2009)

Are they both not quite newly graded? I think Ferryman was graded 2008 &amp; Trevelyan 2009 so I don't think they will have many foals on the ground yet.

It would be nice to hear what they produce though.


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Are they both not quite newly graded? I think Ferryman was graded 2008 &amp; Trevelyan 2009 so I don't think they will have many foals on the ground yet.


[/ QUOTE ]

Ferryman was 'discovered' at the age of 15 - he'd been happily covering mares in Wales but was never put forward, so no adult RID stock - but lots of offspring although many would not be easily found as they weren't registered with IDHS (GB)

But his present owners have some registered stock by him - yearlings and foals.  He's a very traditional ID - only about 16hh.  I think he's only available by natural cover so depending on where you are, it could be a travel! 

Hillviewfarm Trevelyan is another small stallion - he's 5 - but no stock registered yet.  He is available by chilled semen.


----------



## bumblebee_ (26 July 2009)

I am not sure about Ferryman, I haven't been able to contact the stud yet so I'm not sure! I have managed to arrange a viewing for Trevelyan though on Friday so I will see what happens!! I am a first timer though, and just got an email back from the lady with Trevelyan and she says its his first season so he hasn't got any progeny yet!? So I don't know what to do!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Oh well I will go and see him and see what I think!! Yes your right he is only available AI wich suits me as my mare can then be AI'd at home!!


----------



## Simsar (26 July 2009)

As we suggested Ferryman, let me update you for now.  Brian as he is known has a 1* eventer on the ground called Harbour master with 27 points.  He has several ID youngstock on the ground, he has also had one go to HOYS.  The owner's of the youngstock are very pleased with the temp and movement.  Just to back that up we have a mare there just awaiting scans, we have met him and he is a Fantastic animal, his movement and temp are to die for.  Please keep trying Judith they have a lot of horses and I'm sure she will contact you v soon. x


----------



## bumblebee_ (26 July 2009)

Thanks so much will do 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## favcobs (19 August 2009)

Hi Bumble Bee

Did you go and see Hillview Trevelyan?  I have just put my mare in foal to him as I don't want anything big.

Would be interested to know what you thought.  the owner has been brilliant with me and has sent me some photos.


----------



## bumblebee_ (19 August 2009)

O wow yeah i did go and see him he is a total sweetie!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 hopefully she has taken she is due for her first scan on 26th so fingers crossed she has!!! if she hasnt i will try again next year as its a bit late this year!!! good luck with ur mare! what breed is she? xx


----------

